# Sergio Rodriguez is a joy to watch



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

even though we lost, i really enjoyed watching the game. Sergio is so fun to watch. when he's in, the offense seems to just open up. he finds the open man at ease. it's amazing. i really think he could be great if he develop an outside jumper. the guy can penetrate at will. if he has a solid jumper, he'll be able to drive that much more. i love jack, but watching sergio is so much fun.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

He can penetrate, but he's not a very good finisher. He looks better in some ways than Jack, because Jack isn't much of a PG, but when Roy is in the game, we'll appreciate Jacks tough defense, ability to finish and hit the mid range jumper.

Jack has better chemistry with Roy...but Sergio should definitly play over Dickau, and allow Roy to play a more moderate number of minutes.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

oh definately. Jack is our starting pg. don't get me wrong, just because it's fun to watch sergio play doesn't mean he should be our starting pg just yet. that job is jack's to lose.

on sergio's finish, looks to me like he doesn't hide the ball well going to the hoops. he has the quickness and the lift to get to the hoops, so i think he'll improve on that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Luke Ridnour 2.0

This may be quite a generalization, but if he develops a consistent jumper, this is who we sould expect. After watching the game today, I couldn't help but be reminded of Luke.

Also, his handles are amazing, and Jack's can't even compare. He has the ability to break down defenders and defenses extremely well, and can make passes that no one forsees coming. He also shows more emotion and seems to be having fun out there. There was one instance when he just received the inbounds pass after the Cavs scored, and he just dribbled the ball between his legs up the floor, all the while maintaining view of the play happening before him. What a pleasure to watch!
:banana:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Luke Ridnour 2.0


Ridnour 2.0? hell if sergio can be as good as Ridnour is right now, i'd be ecstatic let alone Ridnour 2.0. that's like drafting 3 high lotto picks in 1 year. Alridge, roy, and sergio.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Everyone has done the +/- for Mags in the last 2 games -- do the same for Sergio. When he was in, the Blazers actually regained the lead tonight. Sergio makes Travis, Aldridge and even Dixon look *so* much better -- precisely what a PG should do.

I am convinced that Jarrett Jack is the second coming of Terry Porter. And Terry was a very good player, and a personal favorite. But Sergio may turn out to be a *great* player.

iWatas


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

BuckW4GM said:


> Ridnour 2.0? hell if sergio can be as good as Ridnour is right now, i'd be ecstatic let alone Ridnour 2.0. *that's like drafting 3 high lotto picks in 1 year. Alridge, roy, and sergio*.



That´s right. Don´t forget Sergio was projected a top five pick two years ago (nbadraft.net), when he won MVP honors at Junior European Championships winning the gold for Spain (btw, averaged 19 points -yes, he can score-, 4,6 rebs, 8,5 asst, 2,1 stl), and was considered the best european player born in 1986. After that, he improved, but he didn´t play in any top european team, so he didn´t make any noise, and falls in draft predictions. #27...??. What a joke!!.

He is an awesome talent.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Sergio will need to prove he can hit an outside shot. I only can remember him attempting one the last two nights, and it misfired badly.

If he can hit that shot, the penetration will be available at will. I acknowledge the Luke 2.0 nods, but I see more Steve Nash, Tony Parker, or Devin Harris in his penetration skills. Luke Ridnour can't get by everyone. Sergio Rodriguez, when guarded as a shooting threat, can. Thus, the difference is that Nash and Parker can shoot; Harris can't. Nash is the MVP and Parker is a great PG; Harris is alternately considered the second coming or a liability in that regard, depending on the day in Dallas.

Right now, Rodriguez is Devin Harris minus the hops, which means he won't be able to finish at the hoop if he manages to penetrate. Teams will scout him, so unless Sergio can hit the outside shot he'll be seeing a sag defense.

That said, *he is a joy to watch. * I think the Blazers actually may have drafted Tony Parker 2.0, especially considering the draft postion, rather than Ridnour 2.0.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Good Topic, It is amazing how many of you have posted exactly what I was thinking while I was watching the game:

He is a complete joy to watch. I would walk out of the room during many stretches of the game, but not while he was in. He has that rare nack for knowing where everyone is on the floor without looking at them, and he gets them the ball at the right time. He easily could have had 4-5 more assists from wide open misses. 

He does remind me a lot of Ridenour, but he will be better. (And being a Duck I am a big Rid fan) And I also was wondering if the Blazers might be better off with Jack on the floor along side Roy. (Since Roy plays best when he runs the show) 

One thing I am not worried about is his outside shot or his shot off penetration. I saw him do both just fine during the world games, under a lot more pressure. Sure he can always improve, but he already has the ability. I enjoyed watching Telfair as well. SRod makes me forget him.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Sergio reminds me of what we thought we were getting with Telfair. He has a great handle, great court awareness, is very quick, and gets the ball to the target like a bullet. It's great fun to watch him dance around out there, jibbing and jabbing, feinting and then diving through a double team and passing out to the corners. It's like he has eyes in the back of his head. I truly believe that Sergio is one of the big reasons Patterson and Pritchard decided to dump Telfair and go for Roy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> *Sergio reminds me of what we thought we were getting with Telfair. He has a great handle, great court awareness, is very quick, and gets the ball to the target like a bullet*. It's great fun to watch him dance around out there, jibbing and jabbing, feinting and then diving through a double team and passing out to the corners. It's like he has eyes in the back of his head. I truly believe that Sergio is one of the big reasons Patterson and Pritchard decided to dump Telfair and go for Roy.


Funny that is exactly what I was thinking after the Wolve game. He is like I expected Telfair to be more like but never made it there.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

What the hell is all this man-love over Sergio??? I mean, seriously, listen to yourselves... Joy to watch... penetration... amazing handles... shows emotion...



















j/k. The kid rocks! This draft keeps looking better and better all the time!



PBF


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Dan Dickau, meet the bench, bench, Dan Dickau.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I echo the love for Sergio.
May be the perfect complement to Jack as the backup PG, and should be getting some solid minutes.
I love our rookies. They're going to be good.


----------



## seaBlzr (Oct 21, 2006)

From O-Live forum

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ypgz28Zy-6Q 

Plays the pick and roll well. Gasp! A guard who can dish off the drive???


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

papag said:


> Sergio will need to prove he can hit an outside shot. I only can remember him attempting one the last two nights, and it misfired badly.
> 
> Right now, Rodriguez is Devin Harris minus the hops, which means he won't be able to finish at the hoop if he manages to penetrate. Teams will scout him, so unless Sergio can hit the outside shot he'll be seeing a sag defense.
> .


Ridriguez isnt that unathletic. He also does have a sweet stroke just go watch some You Tube video, he reminds me a lot of Mike Bibby. He isn't super athletic but he can get up there and dunk it (mike could when he was young) and he has the speed and court vision of a good PG. I'm not saying the Sergio has a Martell Stroke but leaving him open isnt an option like it was with Telfair.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Serio has the highest +/- on the blazers at +32.4! It looks like that is only taking into account 14 minutes of play but I'd love to see him get Magloires minutes.

Outlaw is second. Sometimes I wonder what would happen if the coach tried playing the top 5 +/- guys.

82 games


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Mem-fizz said:


> That´s right. Don´t forget Sergio was projected a top five pick two years ago (nbadraft.net), when he won MVP honors at Junior European Championships winning the gold for Spain (btw, averaged 19 points -yes, he can score-, 4,6 rebs, 8,5 asst, 2,1 stl), and was considered the best european player born in 1986. After that, he improved, but he didn´t play in any top european team, so he didn´t make any noise, and falls in draft predictions. #27...??. What a joke!!. He is an awesome talent.


You're right! I believe this was their first shot at the 2006 draft. Interesting. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20050706033105/www.nbadraft.net/index.asp

Check out who portland is projected to get with their 2nd round pick.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

This kid reminds me of a point guard version of Drazen Petrovich for some reason.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

When he was playing in Spain he was oftenly compared with Jason Williams. In fact he is nicknamed *Spanish Chocolate*

Sergio is a very skilled player, probably the more talented guard from Spain in the last years, along with Raul Lopez, but I think he must improve a lot their jumping shot and his defense.


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm new in this type of forums, and i'm form barcelona, spain, so forgive my english, i'm only 18 years old.
well, talking about sergio, here in spain all people love him, he's form spain but of the canaries islands, which means joy and energy, and thats what sergio is, JOY and skill.
mc Millan says he dont defends and makes a lot of TO, but sergio will play better with minutes, and you have seen, hes a real playmaker. Its comparated with jason williams because of his fantastic assits, and you don't have seen his crossovers... i bet he will appear early in the top ten plays of the week.
He needs to learn english, which i think its his big problem, he knows 0 english.. but, basketball is a universal language.
He's only 20, so he have a very big future, but i think that he could play from backup guard, because hes much better than dickau...
well, i wish i can continue posting here, nice to meet you all!
:cheers:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Dickau is redundant. I like the kid but there really isn't any minutes for him once Roy is back. Rodriguez has already improved a lot in just a very short period of time... so I do not doubt his ability to get better. I will be fun to watch him grow. Contrast how the team plays with Sergio in there to how it starts slow with Jack. Now... I like Jack... but it makes you go hmmmmmm.....


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Nate is cautious in his moves in regard to the lineup and unless Sergio continues his blistering assist ratio while also improving his shot, I'd expect him to be the backup for a while.

However, I like the fact that a viable alternative to Jack as PG has emerged. Rather than having Roy spend some of his time playing PG, I'd rather see him focus on SG and have Sergio be the PG backup. I think having both Sergio and his passing along with Roy and his court awareness could make things easier for both of them as well as for the rest of the team.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Sergio is the perfect back up PG for this team. He can come in, change the tempo of the game, and not be counted on to play the type of defense Nate would probably prefer. I think Jack is still the best option at PG. He plays tough defense, runs the offense fairly well, and has a decent jumper. 

It will be interesting to see whos minutes go away when Roy comes back. I hope it's Dixon's and not Sergio's. Sergio and Roy give us a great penetrating back court.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Dixon's minutes will diminish the second someone emerges that can shoot the ball as good or better. Looking at the box score from last night, I am not seeing a lot of options. 

Portland MIN FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FT A OR DR TOT A PF ST TO BL PTS 
J.Dixon 30:08 4 8 3 6 3 4 1 0 1 1 3 0 1 1 14


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, PBF, it's not just man love, I like watching him too. He needs to work on his shooting for sure but his moves are nice.
Good to hear from a reader in Spain. Bienvenidos. Hey, your English is no worse than some who are native speakers.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Sergio's great at the assists, though he had that one bad game in summer league (but no one remembers the bad you do in summer league)....

That being said, I still think Jack is the best choice for PG. As others have said, he's bigger and plays pretty good defense. Sergio needs to work on his English if he's going to fully understand the plays and the advice McMillian is giving him in-game as well as fully adapting to the NBA game and I'm sure by next year there will be a real battle at PG.

Although it's nice to think that we have two quality PGs who can duke it out for minutes and the starting spot, I think I'd rather have one that we can all agree is the best choice.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

spanish chocolate said:


> i'm new in this type of forums, and i'm form barcelona, spain, so forgive my english, i'm only 18 years old.
> well, talking about sergio, here in spain all people love him, he's form spain but of the canaries islands, which means joy and energy, and thats what sergio is, JOY and skill.
> mc Millan says he dont defends and makes a lot of TO, but sergio will play better with minutes, and you have seen, hes a real playmaker. Its comparated with jason williams because of his fantastic assits, and you don't have seen his crossovers... i bet he will appear early in the top ten plays of the week.
> He needs to learn english, which i think its his big problem, he knows 0 english.. but, basketball is a universal language.
> ...


if the board has put up with me for all this time, you're more than welcome to post as often and as much as you want.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

spanish chocolate said:


> i'm new in this type of forums, and i'm form barcelona, spain, so forgive my english, i'm only 18 years old.
> well, talking about sergio, here in spain all people love him, he's form spain but of the canaries islands, which means joy and energy, and thats what sergio is, JOY and skill.
> mc Millan says he dont defends and makes a lot of TO, but sergio will play better with minutes, and you have seen, hes a real playmaker. Its comparated with jason williams because of his fantastic assits, and you don't have seen his crossovers... i bet he will appear early in the top ten plays of the week.
> He needs to learn english, which i think its his big problem, he knows 0 english.. but, basketball is a universal language.
> ...


Usted puede escribir tan a menudo como le gustaría. Bienvenidos a la conversación. ¡¡Vaya Blazers¡¡


Er um...I think that's close. If I called you a bad name I apologise.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome Spanish Chocolate! 

As you can see I like your boy. I fell in love with your National team at the World Chanpionships. I just loved the way the team played and loved how Sergio really was instermental in them winning in the semi-final game. Wow! 

Now if Portland could just get Paul to come play for us here we might really be a contender. Go Blazers.

gatorpops


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Spanish Chocolate. If I knew any Catalan, I'd write something witty. Its good to hear some insight on Sergio's game from someone who has seen him play more than a few times.



Oh, and if everyone here thinks that we have an injury problem, ask this guy about FC Barcelona's current injury problems.

Forza Barca!!! (and Blazers)


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

This kid is flat out excitement.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Let's not get too far ahead of ourselves here. Sergio probably hasn't been scouted at all by our opponents so far. A couple more games like this and people will be better prepared to handle him, forcing him to hit the outside shot more I would suspect (which he hasn't shown he can hit in the regular season, though he looked solid at it preseason). That being said, I do enjoy watching him play and look forward to seeing him develop. He's definitely a nice change of pace, and runs a great pick and roll (now we just need to make sure he runs it with Aldridge, not stonehands.. er Magloire). Joel runs a good pick and roll as well, so will be interesting to see how he and Sergio can work it. I hope he continues to get minutes.



Talkhard said:


> I truly believe that Sergio is one of the big reasons Patterson and Pritchard decided to dump Telfair and go for Roy.


Nah, they made the Telfair trade before the draft and have stated Sergio was a draft day decision when they found out a pick would be available from Phoenix. They didn't expect to be able to get him beforehand. Telfair's trade was all about getting Roy.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

spanish chocolate said:


> i'm new in this type of forums, and i'm form barcelona, spain, so forgive my english, i'm only 18 years old.
> well, talking about sergio, here in spain all people love him, he's form spain but of the canaries islands, which means joy and energy, and thats what sergio is, JOY and skill.
> mc Millan says he dont defends and makes a lot of TO, but sergio will play better with minutes, and you have seen, hes a real playmaker. Its comparated with jason williams because of his fantastic assits, and you don't have seen his crossovers... i bet he will appear early in the top ten plays of the week.
> He needs to learn english, which i think its his big problem, he knows 0 english.. but, basketball is a universal language.
> ...


Welcome to the forum, spanish chocolate! It is nice to see fans from Sergio's homeland continuing to support him in his effort here. I also hope that your support for Sergio also translates into support for the Portland Trail Blazers. The Trail Blazers have been struggling as an NBA franchise for a few years now, but before that they were one of the most consistent NBA teams - participating in league playoffs for more than 20 years straight! However, they have recently done a lot of things to get back on the winning track (with a GREAT draft last summer and many good player trades) and it seems it is now only a matter of time and experience before the team will once again be among the best in the NBA. I hope Sergio can be a strong part of the Trail Blazers' resurgence, and I hope you will be here to enjoy their rise, too!

One interesting thing you should know about Portland: We have a large Spanish speaking population here (primarily Mexicanos) - and Trail Blazer games are broadcast to the local area on one of the local Spanish radio stations (unfortunately, that station does not have a live internet radio feed). So Sergio is likely to become a local fan favorite if given proper exposure, and his stellar play will endear himself to Trail Blazers fans regardless of language (you are beginning to see some of that already).

Buenos dias! (The only Spanish I know other than words that can not be said here.  )

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> Nah, they made the Telfair trade before the draft and have stated Sergio was a draft day decision when they found out a pick would be available from Phoenix. They didn't expect to be able to get him beforehand. Telfair's trade was all about getting Roy.


when did facts, order and truth ever matter?


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Anyone read today's Daily Dime on ESPN? Who is getting props? None other than our very own Spanish Chocolate, not the new poster, the player. Scroll down on the right. Its just a short blurb, but still, it means he's not going unnoticed.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime


----------



## llorscluni (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi!, I'm new here. Only want to post a pair of videos from Sergio, don't know if they were posted before but.... They're from the junior Eurobasket when he was selected MVP. Sure it's not the same as playing in the NBA, but it's only a piece of what he can show in 2-3 years if they give him confidence.

Quarter Finals vs Russia 

Final vs Turkey 

Jason Who??? :rock: Enjoy watching and sorry for my english.

Mojo Picón


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

llorscluni said:


> Hi!, I'm new here. Only want to post a pair of videos from Sergio, don't know if they were posted before but.... They're from the junior Eurobasket when he was selected MVP. Sure it's not the same as playing in the NBA, but it's only a piece of what he can show in 2-3 years if they give him confidence.
> 
> Quarter Finals vs Russia
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, llorscluni! My comments to "spanish chocolate" (the new member of this forum, not the player  ) above apply to you, too! Stick around!

Oh... and no need to apologize for your English. It is better than that of many English speakers here (and MUCH better than any of our Spanish)!

PBF


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, now its late in Spain, but i have to write before go bed xd
first of all, thanks for the comments, and now, a couple of things
1-porkchopexpress, you have all the reason with barça, but only one thing, i'm of the other team of barcelona, RCD espanyol, which means the poor team jeje
2- foulzilla, i agree with yopur comment of the scouts; now sergio isn't recognised, but if he play well, teams will know how he play, but two things: he needs more shoot from perimeter, but remmeber in nba is one meter far than in fiba, and he needs to adjust (like garbajosa in toronto). See the match against argentina in the world championship. But the most important think i thing about Sergio is that he has a thing that only a few players have which makes defense disappear a lot of times, and thats...IMPROVISATION
3- I am a magic fan because of t-mac and now howard, but i'm also a blazer because of sergio, because i have a fiend which loves rasheed and dont stop talking me about this game versus LA bla bla sheed from 7 metters, sabonis.... and also because i have zach in my two fantasy leagues, and he's an all star!!!
Now, i want to make a question to all of you: People in general of USA, knows about european basketball???
Because here the press say that USA doesnt pay attention to the world championship or basket fiba, is that real?
well, i will read answers tomorrow, good night!!
GO BLAZERS GO!


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

spanish chocolate said:


> Well, now its late in Spain, but i have to write before go bed xd
> first of all, thanks for the comments, and now, a couple of things
> 1-porkchopexpress, you have all the reason with barça, but only one thing, i'm of the other team of barcelona, RCD espanyol, which means the poor team jeje
> 2- foulzilla, i agree with yopur comment of the scouts; now sergio isn't recognised, but if he play well, teams will know how he play, but two things: he needs more shoot from perimeter, but remmeber in nba is one meter far than in fiba, and he needs to adjust (like garbajosa in toronto). See the match against argentina in the world championship. But the most important think i thing about Sergio is that he has a thing that only a few players have which makes defense disappear a lot of times, and thats...IMPROVISATION
> ...



I lived in Barcelona for a few months in 2005 and was there when they won La Liga for the first time in 5 or 6 years and have been a fan since. The celebration in Plaça Catalunya and Las Ramblas was one of the best things that I have ever wittnessed. Plus I went to the ceremony in Camp Nou the next day. I will never forget it. But I will not bring up your rival again, but I do have to say your players showed a lot of class by wearing those shirts in honor of Puyol's father's death. 

I can't speak for all people here, but I do not know much about European basketball leagues, other than that Spain has a good one. I think others on the board pay more attention than me though.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm glad to see several Spanish people here. Blazers are popular in Spain because of Fernando Martin, a player of the 80's who was almost a myth in Spain, Drazan Petrovic or Arvydas Sabonis. However im not Blazers' fan, Im a Jazz one jeje. 

A question for the forumers... will ROY play tomorrow versus boston? Boston vs Portland will be broadcasted tomorrow on Spanish TV and i've heard he's a great player so i'd like to see him.



> Mojo Picón


An aclaration to the american ones. "Mojo picón" is the other nickname of Sergio Rodriguez in Spain. The mojo picon is a typical sauce from the Canary Islands,and this nickname was "invented" during the WC by Andres Montes, a (is said ¿comentator?) of basketball on Spanish TV.

Sergio is a great player. Good luck Sergio and Blazers :twave:

@Pork: Im very happy that you liked a lot our country.  But there are better teams in Spain than Barça... Real Madrid for example :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Gardan said:


> I'm glad to see several Spanish people here. Blazers are popular in Spain because of Fernando Martin, a player of the 80's who was almost a myth in Spain, Drazan Petrovic or Arvydas Sabonis. However im not Blazers' fan, Im a Jazz one jeje.


I remember Fernando. shame he didn't work out here.


> A question for the forumers... will ROY play tomorrow versus boston? Boston vs Portland will be broadcasted tomorrow on Spanish TV and i've heard he's a great player so i'd like to see him.


no, Roy is out for probably another week +, if not a little longer. 



> An aclaration to the american ones. "Mojo picón" is the other nickname of Sergio Rodriguez in Spain. The mojo picon is a typical sauce from the Canary Islands,and this nickname was "invented" during the WC by Andres Montes, a (is said ¿comentator?) of basketball on Spanish TV.
> 
> Sergio is a great player. Good luck Sergio and Blazers :twave:
> 
> @Pork: Im very happy that you liked a lot our country.  But there are better teams in Spain than Barça... Real Madrid for example :biggrin:


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, spectacular the celebration of barça. one million people in the streets...
ACB, the spanish league, is considerated the best league after the NBA.
Sure, if you dont know they, you will know names like juan carlos "la bomba"navarro, rudy fernandez or the new star, with 16 years, ricky rubio.

A blazer question: Which roll do you give for aldridge? hes a great player, przybilla is ok but magloire....


----------



## mutenrroi (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi from Vigo (spain), First, sorry my english,it isn´t good

Sergio is really a joy to watch.And one more important point...himself enjoy in the floor.

When i watch him in euro junior championship i was impressed.I think he leave europe too young (he was only a deluxe backup in world championship) but the boy have the personality and the potential for a solid career in nba.

I hope he have minutes in a young team as portland,coaches help him to improve his jump shoot and he leader the spanish team to a gold medal in next olimpics games

Since fernando martin played in portland, team have a lot of fans in spain but now the number will rise as this forum is showing yet.

Sorry my english, specially verbs.


good luck for portland this season!!!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

mutenrroi said:


> Hi from Vigo (spain), First, sorry my english,it isn´t good
> 
> Sergio is really a joy to watch.And one more important point...himself enjoy in the floor.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your English. We're just glad you're here! The Portland fans are quickly falling in love with Sergio, and we're looking for good things from him. We need a good point guard, and he just might fill the bill. 

Thanks for dropping by. Hope to talk with you again.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

spanish chocolate said:


> A blazer question: Which roll do you give for aldridge? hes a great player, przybilla is ok but magloire....


Haha, even fans in Spain can see that Magloire is complete ****e!

To answer your question, I think most of us hope that Aldridge and Przybilla will get all the minutes at center, and Magloire will never play again.

Welcome to the board!

Stepping Razor


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Sergio = El Conquistador! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Regarding Sergio's gaudy assist numbers:

He leads all rookies in APG at 5.3pg.

His two nights with 8 assists each tied the rookie record so far this season with Kyle Lowry's single game record of 8. 

His 16 assists put him at 5th in total assists among rookies. The guys ahead of him have played at least two more games. (Brandon Roy, interestingly, is 5th among rookies)

The leader, Rajon Rondo, has 28 assists in 7 games. 

If you thought that Sergio led the league in Assists per 48 minutes, you'd be wrong. That distinction belongs to Daniel Gibson, who, in his only NBA minute, recorded an assist, putting him at 45.7 assists per 48 minutes.

Sergio, however, is 2nd with 19.1 assists per 48 minutes.

Last year, no rookie had 8 assists in only their second game (a class of Felton, Paul, and DWilliams among others). 

If things break correctly, which they could if the Blazers continue playing well, *Portland could end up with 4 guys in the rookie/sophomore game*. Potential Points leader Roy, potential rebounds leader Aldridge (who is currently tied with Shelden Williams in RPG), potential assists leader Sergio, and all-around sophomore Jack (who is 8th in scoring, 1st in steals, and 3rd in APG among sophs).

It's unlikely, but wouldn't be unheard of.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

Joder, si al final va a resultar que la mitad de los que pasamos por aqui somos españoles.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

piri said:


> Joder, si al final va a resultar que la mitad de los que pasamos por aqui somos españoles.


¿Hacemos una lista?/Do we made a list?  (he's saying that a lot of the forumers here we are from Spain) 

Piri--->Pamplona
Gardan--->Leon
Spanish Chocolate--->BCN

@Hap. First thank you for the information about Roy. What a pity, but i hope a lot of matches of Portland will be broadcasted in Spain so i will be able to see him. I hope also i'll can see some Jazz's matches, but i find it harder  

About Fernando Martin I'm glad to see that people in Portland still remeber him. Probably you'll know that he was killed in an accident in 1989. I was only 2 then, so i dont remember anything about FM, but for older generations, for example for the one of my parents, Fernando Martin has becomed into a myth. He was the one who led Spain to the silver medal of Spain in LA 84 in a time when Spain only won 2 or 3 medals each Olympic Games, the leader of a mytical Reak Madrid. He was truly an idol in Spain, I think more than Gasol now. 

So the day his car crashed was a truly conmotion for Spanish people. Or I think so. Since his death, along with the one of Drazen Petrovic in 1993 basketball in Spain entered in a huge crisis of popularity, who lasted until 2001 when Gasol signed with Memphis.

Although im a Jazz fan im very sympathetic towards Portland. First for Sergio Rodriguez, I've fallen in love with his game since i saw him in the final on the Junior Europe Championship. The second one because Arvydas Sabonis. Always Real Madrid played versus Leon in my city, i was impressed about this guy.

Finally, about Sergio Rodriguez again. Im seeing you're very glad about his skills on passing. But he's also a great scorer. For example the past year he averaged 10 ppg and 5 apg (with FIBA rules) in only 24 mpg. But when he had more minutes, like in playoff he averaged 19,7 ppg and 5,3 apg. And always defended by former Nuggets player Pepe Sanchez.

It's true that his main skill are the passing. In fact he was the second better passer on ACB playing 24 minutes, only supered by Baskonia's guard Pablo Prigioni. But his scoring skills must not be understimated.


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love Sergio and the Spanish Magician is sure to turn heads this season. This is Sergio's chance to shine as he will get some minutes here and there with Roy being out, but this is his chance to show whether he is NBA material this season or whether he will be sent down to the D-League. He sure is exciting to watch, but he must work on his footing with his defense. Saying this, he is an excellent playmaker and I am excited he is on our team! He has a very bright future!


----------



## spanish chocolate (Nov 16, 2006)

whats your opinion about sending sergio to the nbdl league? here we think that is better to stay in the team with a minus roll than go to the development league, because, if they do this, it could be better for porland to keep sergio playing in acb one-two more years, which is in my opinion much better than the nbdl.
Today, porland play against boston, here will be 1:30 am which is soon, and the game is on tv, now the expectation has increased with this two games, we hope to see a complete game of poeland and see sergio more than...5 minutes??
In spain, in the forum of acb, the people see the game and make comments in live game, do you do it here?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I think he will be above average in defense, if he has the work ethic. He can be better than average because he has good foot speed and seeing him in the World Games the National team emphisized full court pressure. 

He will eventually do well in steals. With the rule changes his quickness will come into play and he really has that quick ability. 

I don't think I have said welcome to all are Spanish and European posters. I still can't get over the fact that I can be communicating with someone around the world. Does anyone know how many hours different it is between Oregon and Spain? I lquess I am just too lazy to look it up. Any way have a great dayand game tonight as the Trail Blazers beat the Celtics. I predict Blazers 110, Celtics 92. :angel: 

gatopops


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Remember that Sergio has 16 assists in just 40 minutes. Yeah it is limited minutes, but that is 3 times Jack's pace. I fear Roy may get the backup PG minutes when he returns... unless they want to keep his minutes down, but I hope not if Sergio keeps playing this well.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> . Does anyone know how many hours different it is between Oregon and Spain?


I don't know about Oregon but when in New York it is 7 pm in Spain it's 1 am.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

european said:


> I don't know about Oregon but when in New York it is 7 pm in Spain it's 1 am.



Quick math, then, tells me that when it's 4 PM in (most of) Oregon, it's 1 AM the next morning in Spain.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

ABM said:


> Quick math, then, tells me that when it's 4 PM in (most of) Oregon, it's 1 AM the next morning in Spain.


Yes but I forgot to mention there is an exception: the Canary Islands, the home region of Sergio, are -1 hour than in the rest of Spain.
So when it's 4 PM in most of Oregon it's 12 PM in Sergio's home and 1 AM in the rest of Spain :biggrin: 
Blazers local games start in Spain at 4 AM more or less, quite late (or quite early).


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

glad to see so many of Sergio's fans here.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

spanish chocolate said:


> whats your opinion about sending sergio to the nbdl league? here we think that is better to stay in the team with a minus roll than go to the development league, because, if they do this, it could be better for porland to keep sergio playing in acb one-two more years, which is in my opinion much better than the nbdl.


I personally believe that if Nate is not going to give him minutes, he's better off in the NBDL then riding the pine. However, it seems like Nate actually plans on using him (at least for now) some, so he's definitely better off with the team. If later in the season it appears that he isn't getting off the bench at all, the NBDL is a good option as play time in a lesser league still seems a better option then being a spectator.

As for acb versus nbdl, I don't believe it's a choice. Apparently Portland wanted to leave him in Europe for a couple years, but Sergio wanted to come over, and as a first round pick Portland either had to sign him or release him in that case (someone might be able to give more details on this, I'm working with second hand information). As that's the case, I believe he can only play in the NBA or NBDL without breaking the contract which I hope neither side wants to do.


----------



## chainy (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello, I'm another fan of Sergio from Spain, really glad he finally had a chance to show what he is made of. In some way I am very jealous he plays for you guys, here in Spain NBA games are shown very late at night and I was used to watch him every weekend, playing for Estudiantes.


----------



## chainy (Nov 17, 2006)

OH GOD!, you are soooo lucky...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJSWG0s0zQc

Here in Madrid he was eye candy, left you amazed as a play maker, definitely unpredictable. You never knew when he was going to shoot or pass, drible or jump. Give him some time with the jumpers, there is no way a defense could be ready for this type of player.

And wait for the moment he is confortable on court and starts connecting with the fowards, specially Travis, who's able to appear anywhere to catch one of Sergios passes, see here some highlights from 04/05 season with Estudiantes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrnXh3I-FEs&mode=related&search=

As some of you had posted, we have no other choice but to be Trailblazers... You have our precious young promise, please, take very good care of him...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JKiz-xs5YM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

european said:


> the Canary Islands, the home region of Sergio


Which is where Freeland is playing right now. When Joel gets here, I'm sure he and Sergio will have a lot to talk about.


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

People should just remember not to jump the ship and remember the NBA is much different from where Sergio used to play...saying this we all hope he has a bright future which we believe he eventually can have, but he is not starting PG material yet...he needs time to develop.


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

spanish chocolate said:


> whats your opinion about sending sergio to the nbdl league? here we think that is better to stay in the team with a minus roll than go to the development league, because, if they do this, it could be better for porland to keep sergio playing in acb one-two more years, which is in my opinion much better than the nbdl.
> Today, porland play against boston, here will be 1:30 am which is soon, and the game is on tv, now the expectation has increased with this two games, we hope to see a complete game of poeland and see sergio more than...5 minutes??
> In spain, in the forum of acb, the people see the game and make comments in live game, do you do it here?


There is a huge gap between NBA and NBADL but if Sergio doesn't give playing time, it would be for his development to see some time in the NBA Developmental League. We will see what happens but he has a very bright future but patience is the key!


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

Where is this Spain forum that is English someone was talking about? Thanks!


----------

